# Messy cat, Gets poop everywhere!



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My cat Cino is so messy sometimes... i'm so tired of clean up his poop from off my bed or off the floor or even off him!! Cino sometimes will step in his poop and track it everywhere. Last night i woke up from smelling poop right next to me... well.. he had a huge clump of poop stuck on his butt i mean HUGE and he was laying right next to my pillow... I'm tired of this and also really concerned about my health and my bf's health! Cino doesn't cover his poop i have no idea why! Can someone please help me????


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Sigh I know what you mean. Altho my situation isn't as horrible as you but it's still bad. Mine will step on her poop accidentally then walk around the house, and sit on the floor or furnitures with poop butt. That often happen when she get soft poop.

Is your litter box big enough for Cino to turn around? If it's too small he might get a bigger chance on stepping on it. And do you clean daily? I read some cats do not cover their poop, that is normal. Some cats do it to show their status to other cats, even if you only have 1 cat. That is just their 'personality". 

If it stink that bad you might wanna get a covered litter box, but the bad thing is the stink will trap in the box, so when you open it, you will need to hold your breath...

I would spy on my cat doing her business then check her butt right away/clean to prevent poop tracks. It isn't a good thing to do though, coz cat might end up running away from you or even stop pooping in litter box. But that is the only way to keep the place clean... if you can tolerant, pls dun do this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, probably a bigger litter box would be good, and is the poo loose or hard? There probably is a reason why he is not always going in the box. How many boxes do you have in the house? Try adding another box and different litter in a different locations.

If he's long haired, you could get hair around his butt trimmed to keep poo off. If his poo is always soft, he may have stomach issues that needs to be addressed. Can you give us more details?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

My vet told me today..it is now recognized condition (not covering) dirty cat syndrome he said it was like peple that don't flush the toilet every time??? Marshall doesn't cover..but he was used to papers..so he never could cover..he hated litter I had to slowly wean him on litter...now he goes in the litter but doesn't cover it  

Mine are medium hair and gizmo has a lot of hair...esp. By her butt..which I've had to take poop off of

You should take your cat to the vet and see if maybe something is going on


----------



## jentoly (Aug 5, 2013)

I scoop my cat's poop every day, so the litterbox is always pretty clean, maybe you can do that?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You can get some baby scissors (with rounded tip) and do some careful hair trimming around his tail area, it does
help! Two of my boys have long hair and
I just do a little trimming on them! Baby. 
Wipes are good to keep handy, for freshen
ups to! You can wipe their little feet as well.


----------



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I clean my cats litter box 2 times a day, once in the morning and once at night before i go to bed. The litter box i have is hooded, but now i'm starting to think the litter box is too small and that he's outgrown it.. it's a tight area inside and i think hes having a hard time turning around. I will purchase a bigger hooded litter box today after work and see if this solves the problem!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cino89 said:


> I clean my cats litter box 2 times a day, once in the morning and once at night before i go to bed. The litter box i have is hooded, but now i'm starting to think the litter box is too small and that he's outgrown it.. it's a tight area inside and i think hes having a hard time turning around. I will purchase a bigger hooded litter box today after work and see if this solves the problem!


A bigger tall hooded box may indeed help!
I've noticed that my boys tend to want their tails straight up when doing their
business! 
Good luck!


----------



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can you guys help me and suggest any good hooded litter boxes? I would like to see what has worked really well for you all! =)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would do two things. I would buy a very large NON covered litter box - one with high sides. I bought mine at Petco for about $24. Second, I would take Cino to a groomer and ask for a "sani-trim". They will shave the fur off his anus area. Ask them to shave it as close as possible and about 1.5 inches all around. The sani-trim costs me about $5.


----------



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I would do two things. I would buy a very large NON covered litter box - one with high sides. I bought mine at Petco for about $24. Second, I would take Cino to a groomer and ask for a "sani-trim". They will shave the fur off his anus area. Ask them to shave it as close as possible and about 1.5 inches all around. The sani-trim costs me about $5.


I'm actually really iffy about buying a non covered litter box.. his poops get really smelly sometimes and the litter box is actually in our room.... we keep Cino in our room in the evening with us because our dog is an inside dog and doesn't really get along with cino. Cino gets stressed and starts swatting our little doggie and i'm scared he's going to hurt my little dogs eye's. =(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The ones I use are made by Petmate, they are tall (get large size) tops have side snaps and replaceable charcoal filters, 
The sides are surprisingly high, so you
could also try without the top, and see how
your cat responds to it both ways...
Cats are funny, some like privacy to do
their thing and others couldn't care less!


----------



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> The ones I use are made by Petmate, they are tall (get large size) tops have side snaps and replaceable charcoal filters,
> The sides are surprisingly high, so you
> could also try without the top, and see how
> your cat responds to it both ways...
> ...


Petmate Deluxe Hooded Pan Set - Litter Box Enclosures - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! That's the one!


----------



## Cino89 (Jul 30, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Yes! That's the one!


I have the large green one of this right now, theres the picture of the green one at the bottom with the size dimensions:

Petmate Deluxe Enclosed Litter Pan - Kitty Litter Box and Covered Cat Litter Box from petco.com

My cat is 11.7lbs and its a tight squeeze for him!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm, you may have to go up to jumbo size or you could try getting a big Rubber Maid container. Cut a hole high up on the end, above litter level, this would give you
high sides and a lid! I specifiy Rubber Maid
because I learned the hard way, the cheaper knock offs are a brittle plastic, and crack when you're trying to cut a hole
in them! Just a thought.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I have this one in JUMBO size and keep the top all the way up, even the filter part.

Hagen CatIt Hooded Cat Litter Box at PETCO


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

7cats2dogs said:


> Hmmmm, you may have to go up to jumbo size or you could try getting a big Rubber Maid container. Cut a hole high up on the end, above litter level, this would give you
> high sides and a lid! I specifiy Rubber Maid
> because I learned the hard way, the cheaper knock offs are a brittle plastic, and crack when you're trying to cut a hole
> in them! Just a thought.


 
Like this: 

View attachment 24090


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia! Purrr-fect! Thanks for adding the
picture!
At least this gives options for them!


----------

